# nos un an(s)



## Katoussa

Cette expression me hérisse le poil. Que ce soit pour fêter l'anniversaire d'un bébé, ou d'une rencontre, ou la création d'une entreprise...

'nos' est pluriel alors que 'un' est singulier, ce qui nous fait accorder 'an' au singulier.

Qu'en disent les puristes? Est-ce admis quand même? En tant qu'exception? Ou devrions-nous dire: 'notre un an'? (Qui me gêne tout autant finalement :S)

Katoussa.


----------



## itka

Dans quelles circonstances emploies-tu cette phrase ?
Je ne dirais sûrement pas "nos un an" ! Par exemple, pour parler d'un anniversaire de mariage : _"Nous fêtons notre année de mariage samedi"._

Voilà ce qui me vient : _notre année !_


----------



## Petite-Belette

Etrangement je dirais "nos 1 ans"...


----------



## itka

Petite-Belette said:


> Etrangement je dirais "nos 1 an*s*"...


Avec un "s" ? Dis donc ! Elle compte double, pour toi, cette année-là !


----------



## Petite-Belette

Je sais que c'est incorrect... 
Mais comment dirais-tu : "demain on célébrera les un ans de tel événement"... "l'un an" ?

C'est juste une expression, un dérivé de "les xx ans" peut-être.


----------



## itka

_"Demain on célèbrera le premier anniversaire de..."_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Petite-Belette, si tu veux vraiment un pluriel, parle en mois !


----------



## Petite-Belette

Il me semble avoir entendu cette expression plus d'une fois... mais je suis d'accord c'est totalement faux.

Je crois que je vais éviter de l'employer à l'avenir.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Conformiste! 

Vous n'avez aucune expression en français qui est absolument incorrecte grammaticalement mais on utilise quand même?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Petite-Belette said:


> Il me semble avoir entendu cette expression plus d'une fois... [...]


C'est incroyable, je viens même de l'entendre dans le journal de France Inter il y a quelques minutes !


----------



## Petite-Belette

Me voilà rassurée !

Mais alors, au final, acceptable ou pas ? selon vous ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si seulement tout ce qui se disait à la radio était « acceptable » ! 
Quand j'entends ça, je me dis que le locuteur cherchait en comptant dans sa tête combien d'années auparavant aurait eu lieu l'événement commémoré tout en continuant à énoncer sa phrase, et hop ! il s'aperçoit en cours de route que ça ne fait qu'un an, sans prendre la peine de revenir au début de sa phrase... 
Je le lis écrit aussi sur le net, comme ceci : « fêter les "un an" de ...»


----------



## itka

"acceptable ou pas"... Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ? 
Oui, c'est acceptable puisqu'on le comprend.
Non, ce n'est pas acceptable au regard de la grammaire française.
Oui, on le dit (la preuve : petite-belette l'a toujours dit !).
Non, il ne faudrait pas... mais quoi ? Si on le dit, on ne risque pas sa tête ! On ne risque même rien du tout ... 
Tout au plus, le(la) puriste de service vous fera remarquer que "Oh, shocking ! Ça ne se dit pas !"... et les autres souriront.
Voilà, on en fait ce qu'on veut et je suis bien contente, personnellement, de n'avoir aucune tendance à dire ça, ça m'évite des maux de tête !


----------



## Reliure

Petite-Belette said:


> Je sais que c'est incorrect...
> Mais comment dirais-tu : "demain on célébrera les un ans de tel événement"... "l'un an" ?
> 
> C'est juste une expression, un dérivé de "les xx ans" peut-être.



Grammaticalement séditieuse peut être, mais moi je trouve que le panachage de singulier/pluriel de cette expression souligne bien la dimension collective & personnelle de l’évènement.
Dans : «On a fêté nos un an de mariage. », j’entends : on a célébré tous les deux le vécu d’1 an qu’on a eu de cette année de mariage.
On était marié ensemble, certes, mais comme chacun a sa manière propre de vivre les choses…
D’ailleurs j’écrirais bien «On était mari*és*», qui va tous vous faire sauter en l’air, mais qui est toléré à l’écrit.

Pour le soucis de Katoussa, pourquoi ne pas dire tout simplement : « Nous avons fêté *notre* *premier* anniversaire de mariage »,comme le propose Itka ainsi tout le monde est content !


----------



## tilt

_Nos/Mes un an_ se dit très couramment autour de moi et ne me choque pas plus que le _On était mariés _judicieusement proposé par Reliure.
J'ai par exemple vu la semaine dernière une affiche publicitaire qui annonçait en 4 par 3 _les un an _d'un magasin grenoblois.

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Petite-Belette : un anniversaire célèbre _les X ans_ de qq'un/qqch, même si _X_ vaut 1 (si ce n'est que je ne mettrais pas _an _au pluriel, alors !).


----------



## Chimel

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Conformiste!
> 
> Vous n'avez aucune expression en français qui est absolument incorrecte grammaticalement mais on utilise quand même?


Si, on en a plein, mais il se fait que celle-ci n'est vraiment pas belle (à mes oreilles, du moins).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

A l'instar de KaRiNe_Fr je propose "nos 12 mois" ce qui a le mérite de fêter des moisiversaires


----------



## tilt

_Mensiversaire _est plus joli à l'oreille (mais tout aussi hors sujet) !


----------



## Katoussa

A vrai dire je n'ai jamais employé cette expression mais je l'entend tout le temps autour de moi, et elle m'insupportait vraiment. Elle est donc officiellement grammaticalement incorrect, et effectivement, facilement remplaçable par 'notre premier anniversaire' \o/
Par contre j'ai du mal à saisir ce que Reliure essaie de dire ... 

merci à tous d'avoir participer à ce débat 

Katoussa.


----------



## snarkhunter

Katoussa said:


> Cette expression me hérisse le poil. Que ce soit pour fêter l'anniversaire d'un bébé, ou d'une rencontre, ou la création d'une entreprise...


Tu peux compter sur mon soutien inconditionnel dans le mépris à témoigner à ce genre d'_abominaffreuserie_...


----------



## tilt

Pourtant Reliure n'a pas tort de citer une phrase comme _On est mariés_.
Ici aussi, la stricte logique grammaticale est baffouée, et pourtant personne ne rechigne ! 

Simple curiosité...
Dans le même genre, on entend parfois chez les commerçants _Je peux vous payer les un euro cinquante en petites pièces ?_
Est-ce que ça vous choque autant que _les un an_ ? Moins ? Davantage


----------



## Reliure

Katoussa said:


> A vrai dire je n'ai jamais employé cette expression mais je l'entend tout le temps autour de moi, et elle m'insupportait vraiment. Elle est donc officiellement grammaticalement incorrect, et effectivement, facilement remplaçable par 'notre premier anniversaire' \o/
> Par contre j'ai du mal à saisir ce que Reliure essaie de dire ...



Reliure essaie de dire qu'elle aime bien dans l'expression qui t'insupporte l'idée que plusieurs anniversaires sont fêtés en 1.
Celui du marié et celui de la mariée(oui, on sait bien que c'est le même )

Il y a une nuance de perception entre :"On a fêté nos un an de mariage "
qui renvoit aux mariés, et:" On a fêté notre première année de mariage" qui renvoit au couple, pris dans sa globalité.

Aussi bien je dirais" :"On a fêté les un an des jumeaux"

Question de sensibilité toute personnelle ; ma préférence va plus facilement aux accords qui privilégient le sens qu'à ceux qui s'attachent indéfectiblement à la grammaire.

Quant aux termes de "mesanniversaire" & "moisanniversaire", par pitié dites moi qu'elles ne sont qu'invention!


----------



## Reliure

tilt said:


> Pourtant Reliure n'a pas tort de citer une phrase comme _On est mariés_.
> Ici aussi, la stricte logique grammaticale est baffouée, et pourtant personne ne rechigne !
> 
> Simple curiosité...
> Dans le même genre, on entend parfois chez les commerçants _Je peux vous payer les un euro cinquante en petites pièces ?_
> Est-ce que ça vous choque autant que _les un an_ ? Moins ? Davantage


 
Merci pour ce soutien, Tilt, je trouve pour ma part qu'on peut être indulgent avec "_les un euro cinquante en petites pièces ",_
parce que:" 1 euro + une moité d'euro ": c'est quand-même bizarre de le désigner au singulier!


----------



## Lacuzon

Certes mais c'est moins que deux !

On dit bien une baguette et demie !

Ce devrait donc être l'euro cinquante en petites pièces !

Je comprends toutefois la syllepse qui fait accorder avec cinquante ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Grevisse :


> Le pluriel est [parfois] purement  emphatique…
> 
> On a un phénomène analogue  quand le déterminant pluriel précède une indication numérique au singulier  (langue fam.) :
> _Marius rentre à présent à des une heure du matin !_ (Hugo, _Misér._, IV, viii, 3.) — _Il y a des endroits où vous avez  jusqu’à des un mètre, un mètre  cinquante d’eau_ (Romains, _Hommes de b. vol._, t. VII, p. 164).  [On ne fait pas la liaison entre des  et un.]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Capello,

Ah oui mais là c'est « à des... » : je le dis tout le temps !


----------



## Maître Capello

Autres extraits pour convaincre Karine… 


> N. B. Le possessif est souvent au  pluriel avec l’indication de la taille, parfois avec l’indication du gain, bien  que le nom principal soit un singulier.
> _Il avait l’air d’un Français _[…]_ avec sa petite moustache, ses joues  rouges, ses  un mètre soixante et dix_ (Aragon, _Aurélien_, p. 465). — _Ils_ [= des regards] _me venaient du haut de ses un  mètre quatre-vingts_ (Giono, _Moulin de Pologne_, p. 196). — _J’aperçois Thierry  Maulnier dominant de ses un mètre quatre-vingt-six  Serge Groussard et Étienne Lalou_ (P. Mazars, dans le _Figaro litt._,  16 juin 1951). [Certains de ces plur. pourraient avoir une valeur  emphatique.]
> _Qu’est-ce que peut gagner de l’heure un ouvrier peintre,  actuellement ? / – Je crois que Péclet a ses un  franc vingt-cinq_ (Romains, _Hommes de b. vol._, t. I,  p. 239).


----------



## Reliure

Maître Capello said:


> Autres extraits pour convaincre Karine…


 
En tout cas moi je suis convaincue, cher Maître!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Voilà un extrait beaucoup plus à propos ! Mais on ne parle que de taille ou de sous  (de plus d'une unité et de moins de deux), et toujours pas d'année ronde...
Tu m'as presque convaincue, Maurice Capello.  Lis encore un peu plus loin, peut-être qu'on aura droit au bon extrait finalement...


----------



## tilt

Karine, si l'on s'en tient à la grammaire, le pluriel commence à deux, comme l'a souligné Lacuzon. Qu'on ait un euro tout rond ou un euro et 99 centimes, elle nous dicte donc le singulier.

Si je te suis bien, tu ne diras pas _les un ans du petit_, mais _les un an et demi _ne te gène pas, c'est ça ?
Bizarre autant qu'étrange !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On ne parlait pas de moi mais de Maurice....
Mais effectivement, ça me choque moins l'oreille aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître. Et je revendique une certaine inconstance, dans le langage au moins !


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour à tous,

Lu sur une affiche publicitaire annonçant le premier anniversaire d'un "village" regroupant une trentaine de commerces dans une zone artisanale de la périphérie d'une grande ville :

*** fête ses un an !

Ma première réaction a été de m'insurger contre le choc pluriel/singulier
À la réflexion, "fête son anniversaire" est banal pour un slogan, "fête ses douze mois", pas mieux, "fête son un an" ridicule, ... Et après tout, si "fêter ses" était une expression figée, ni singulier ni pluriel, derrière laquelle on peut mettre n'importe quoi ???

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance de vos lumières


----------



## snarkhunter

... Et pourquoi pas "fête son premier anniversaire" ?!
Dans un cas comme celui-là (il ne s'agit pas d'une personne), je préfère d'ailleurs pour ma part "célébrer".

Et j'ai toujours été _passablement irrité_ (... euphémisme !) par l'expression "ses un an", qui n'a aucune justification grammaticale.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Paquit&,

C'est marrant, il y a d'autres expressions comme ça, même avec moins d'une seule unité !
Aujourd'hui, la température ne dépassera pas les 0 degré ? 
L'essence vient de franchir la barre des 1,5 euros ? 
C'est comme si on allait annoncer une grosse quantité (30 °C, 4 euros...) et pourtant on annonce une quantité inférieure à 2 tout en laissant le pluriel au début...
C'est très étrange, mais pourtant ça se dit et s'entend tous les jours !


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase est certes agrammaticale, mais elle est bel et bien fréquente. La question qui se pose alors et de savoir s'il faut un ‹s› ou pas à _an_…

_Il fête ses un an._
_Il fête ses un ans._


----------



## Paquita

Merci à tous les trois et au modérateur qui a trouvé un fil similaire (j'avais pourtant cherché..)

Oui, Karine, c'est vrai, on entend cela tous les jours...tant et si bien qu'on n'y fait même plus attention, cela ne m'était pas venu à l'esprit.

Quant à "mon expression", je l'ai vue hier soir pour la première fois et sur le moment, elle m'a choquée, d'où ma question ce matin... Mais déjà, je me rends compte que ma formulation laissait entrevoir un doute. Le premier moment de surprise passé, elle commençait à me sembler plus familière, ...de là à la trouver normale, il n'y a qu'un pas... que j'hésite encore cependant à franchir 

Encore merci !


----------

